# Parking in Memphis



## shannon (Apr 17, 2019)

Is there any long-term parking at the Amtrak station in Memphis ? I tried calling the Memphis station and no one is answering .


----------



## Mike G (Apr 19, 2019)

The parking lot is be using used as a staging area for a construction project, but there is park space available. Living is a Southern suburb I personally wouldn't leave my car parked in downtown Memphis any longer that a baseball game. Others may disagree with me.


----------

